# frases básicas



## cesfas

Si creo que entendi bien a vanda, solo puedo hacer preguntas especificas sobre palabras ofrases, por lo tanto ahi van un par que me gustaria saber como se dice en portugues:

1. Hola, como estas?

2. De donde eres? Cuantos años tienes?

3. Mucho gusto, como te llamas?

4. Mi nombre es ... y tengo ... años.

5. Muchas gracias, que estes bien.


Moito obrigado a todos por cualquier ayuda!


----------



## Tomby

_¿Hola, como estás?_ = Olá, como é que você está? (Olá! Como se encontra você?)
_¿De dónde eres?_ _Cuántos años tienes?_ = Onde nasceu? (De onde é que é você?) Qual é a sua idade?
_¡Mucho gusto! ¿Cómo te llamas?_ = Prazer! Como é que você se chama? (Qual é o seu nome?)
_Mi nombre es ... y tengo ... años_ = O meu nome é ... e tenho ... anos.
_Muchas gracias, que estés bien_ = Muito obrigado/a! Que esteja bem (de saúde).
(Português do Brasil)
_¡Saludos! = _Cumprimentos!


----------



## Honeypum

Agrego:

¿Cuántos años tienes? = Quantos anos têm?


----------



## cesfas

Muito obrigado a ambos, prazer!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> _Muchas gracias, que estés bien_ = Muito obrigado/a! Que esteja bem (de saúde).


Ou talvez "Fique bem".



Honeypum said:


> ¿Cuántos años tienes? = Quantos anos tem?


Mas é mais natural perguntar "Que idade tem (você)?"


----------



## Honeypum

Outsider said:


> Ou talvez "Fique bem".
> 
> Mas é mais natural perguntar "Que idade tem (você)?"


 
Oi Outsider, minha profesora de português, nativa da Bahia, sempre falava "quantos anos tem?"

Segundo Google:

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *19.800* de *"que idade tem?"*. 
Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *29.800* de *"quantos anos tem?"*. 

Pode ser uma diferência regional?

Muito obrigada


----------



## Outsider

Honeypum said:


> Oi Outsider, minha professora de português, nativa da Bahia, sempre falava "quantos anos tem?"
> 
> Segundo o Google:
> 
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *19.800* de *"que idade tem?"*.
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *29.800* de *"quantos anos tem?"*.
> 
> Pode ser uma diferença regional?


Pode ser, mas, pensando melhor, retiro o que disse. É tão natural perguntar "Que idade tem?" como "Quantos anos tem?"


----------



## Vanda

Acho que não faz tanta diferença, mas normalmente perguntamos assim:
quantos anos você tem? Isto é, desde que você não pergunte a uma mulher, porque, neste caso, você receber várias respostas, inclusive uma bolsada na cabeça. Brincadeira!


----------



## Honeypum

Oi Outsider, obrigada pelas correçoes... pode me dizer como posso fazer para escrever as sinales proprias do português com o meu teclado espanhol, por favor? muito obrigada!

Oi Vanda, você fez me gargalhar!!


----------



## Outsider

Veja o _sticky_ dos Recursos, Honeypum (belo nome! )


----------



## Honeypum

Outsider said:


> Veja o _sticky_ dos Recursos, Honeypum (belo nome! )


 
Mmm... onde é? vou fazer uma pesquisa...

 Obrigada! .... Por certo, tambem pode me dizer "Melzinha", como faz a Vanda..


----------



## Outsider

Não precisa de fazer uma pesquisa. Veja aqui.


----------



## Vanda

Melzinha, mais especificamente neste post.


----------



## Honeypum

Outsider said:


> Não precisa de fazer uma pesquisa. Veja aqui.


 

 Obrigada! Nao o conhecia! Já estava fazendo a pesquisa na seçao "Recursos" do WR, sem conseguir os resultados esperados.

Muito obrigada, Outsider.


----------



## Tomby

Honeypum said:


> Agrego:
> ¿Cuántos años tienes? = Quantos anos têm?


Olá, Honeypum! 
Repare que a sua frase deveria ser "Quantos anos *tem*?" 
"_Quantos anos têm?"_ referiria-se a várias pessoas: eles ou vocês.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Honeypum

Tombatossals said:


> Olá, Honeypum!
> Repare que a sua frase deveria ser "Quantos anos *tem*?"
> "_Quantos anos têm?"_ referiria-se a várias pessoas: eles ou vocês.
> Cumprimentos!


 
Muito obrigada!  A mesma correçao fez o Outsider.


----------



## Tomby

Honeypum said:


> ... pode me dizer como posso fazer para escrever as sinales proprias do português com o meu teclado espanhol, por favor? muito obrigada!...


 
O principal problema é o til [~] porque o acento circunflexo ou _chapeuzinho_ [^], normalmente está integrado nos teclados dos computadores; quase sempre compartilha a tecla do acento grave [`] usado apenas na crase e nalgumas contracções. 
Então para tilar (pôr til) clique simultaneamente a tecla [Alt Gr] e [4] e a seguir um [a] ou um [o]. É indiferente em maiúsculas ou em minúsculas. Os passos a seguir são os mesmos se quiser escrever o sinal [@], [#] ou [€]. Trata-se de um simples costume. Prefiro isto que mudar para outro sistema. 
Cumprimentos e bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Honeypum

Tombatossals said:


> O principal problema é o til [~] porque o acento circunflexo ou _chapeuzinho_ [^], normalmente está integrado nos teclados dos computadores; quase sempre compartilha a tecla do acento grave [`] usado apenas na crase e nalgumas contracções.
> Então para tilar (pôr til) clique simultaneamente a tecla [Alt Gr] e [4] e a seguir um [a] ou um [o]. É indiferente em maiúsculas ou em minúsculas. Os passos a seguir são os mesmos se quiser escrever o sinal [@], [#] ou [€]. Trata-se de um simples costume. Prefiro isto que mudar para outro sistema.
> Cumprimentos e bom fim-de-semana!


 
Muito obrigada pela explicação! Bom fim-de-semana!


----------

